# Portrait Cards



## Morrus (Jun 19, 2013)

So these are now a thing that exists!   Cards!  Not PDFs of cards, but actual cards!

http://www.rpgnow.com/product/115474/TO-SLAY-A-DRAGON:-NPC-Portrait-Cards

_(Please note: card decks from RPGNow and DTRPG do NOT come with a tuck box).

_This NPC Portraits Deck contains 42 illustrations of named NPCs from  EN Publishing's TO SLAY A DRAGON adventure - each drawn by artist  Claudio Pozas, with a brief description on the reverse side.  When your  players meet an NPC, show them the card.  They'll soon come to recognise  and remember them!

Additionally, we've provided you with Artifact Cards for the sword  Dragonbane, the Coward's Map, the Quiver of Dragon's Bane, the Hammer of  Vengeance, and Cirothe's True Name, all implements the PCs will need to  end the terror of the red dragon of Skull Mountain.

This is our first attempt at such a card product, so we'll be *very* interested to hear what folks think of them.  We'd like to do more of this sort of thing, and we're planning them for the current ZEITGEIST hardcover kickstarter if we hit that stretch goal.


----------

